# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Ρελέ ισχύος AC κάνει θόρυβο

## GeorgeZ

Περισσότερο για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους ρωτάω το παρακάτω.

Σε έναν πίνακα αντλιοστασίου υπάρχουν αρκετά ρελέ που αρκετές φορές όταν οπλίζουν κάνουν έναν πολύ έντονο θόρυβο - buzzing.  Αυτός σταματάει προσωρινά αν πατηθεί ο οπλισμός με κατσαβίδι.  Δεν συμβαίνει πάντα αλλά αρκετά συχνά.
Αν οπλίσει και έχει θόρυβο, το κλείνεις και ξανα-ανοίγεις και είναι OK.

Το πηνίο είναι στα 230V AC και τα έχουν τα χρονάκια τους - περίπου 10 χρόνια λειτουργίας.  Το παραπάνω πρόβλημα δεν έχει να κάνει με το φορτίο - και κενές να είναι η επαφές η συμπεριφορά είναι η ίδια.

Η συμπεριφορά αυτή είναι λόγω του πηνίου ή του οπλισμού;
Ο κατασκευαστής πουλάει και τα πηνία σκέτα / σαν ανταλλακτικό -σχεδόν στο 1 τρίτο της τιμής του ρελέ.  Αν αλλαχτούν θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα;

Βέβαια η αλήθεια είναι πως θα αλλαχτούν ολόκληρα, αλλά μου έχει μείνει σαν απορία.

Η αρχική μου υπόθεση ήταν ότι φταίει το πηνίο - έχει γεράσει / βραχυκυκλώσει και δεν τραβάει αρκετά τον οπλισμό.
Αν ήταν αυτό το θέμα δεν θα ταλάντωνε κάθε φορά που οπλίζει;

Άνοιξα ένα και βλέπω βρωμιά / σκουριά - να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα ή είναι το αποτέλεσμα της ταλάντωσης;
relay-buzzing.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άποψη μου, να έχει πρόβλημα η επαφή συγκράτησης του πηνίου.



> Η αρχική μου υπόθεση ήταν ότι φταίει το πηνίο - έχει γεράσει / βραχυκυκλώσει και δεν τραβάει αρκετά τον οπλισμό.


Σύγκρινε και κάνε μέτρηση με άλλα ίδια πηνία που λειτουργούν.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Λίγο δύσκολο αυτό γιατί όλα τα ρελέ του πίνακα είναι της ίδιας χρονολογίας και πάνω κάτω έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά.

Θα δοκιμάσω να καθαρίσω αυτό που έβγαλα για φωτογράφιση και να το ξαναβάλω επάνω.
Σε δοκιμές στον πάγκο πάνω οπλίζει σωστά.

----------


## misterno

Εφ' όσον στον πάγκο οπλίζει σωστά τότε μάλλον κάτι έχει η τροφοδοσία εκεί που είναι τοποθετημένο. Κάνε σύγκριση με ένα άλλο ίδιου τύπου συνδεδεμένο εκεί και πες μας.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δυστηχως η επισκευή αυτή είναι αμφιβολου αποτελέσματος και δικοπο μαχαιρι.Ακομα και με καλη λιπανση στους οδηγούς του ρελε θα διορθωθεί η κατασταση ,προσωρινα όμως.Αντικατασταση του πηνιου δεν διορθωνει τιποτα αν και για αυτό που βλεπω πιο φτηνα ερχεται να το πεταξεις να βαλεις άλλο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.schneider-electric.us/en/faqs/FA93442/




> Οι επαφείς, οι εκκινητές και τα ρελέ θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν υπερβολικά θορυβώδη ως αποτέλεσμα ορισμένων από τις ακόλουθες συνθήκες λειτουργίας: (1) σπασμένο πηνίο σκίασης, (2) ανεπαρκής τάση ελέγχου, (3) λανθασμένο πηνίο, (4) μη ευθυγράμμιση μεταξύ του οπλισμού και του μαγνήτη (6) μπλοκαρίσματος ή πρόσδεσης κινητών εξαρτημάτων (επαφές, ελατήρια, οδηγούς), (5) βλάβη, σκουριά, κλπ. , μπάρες ζυγοστάθμισης) έτσι ώστε να εμποδίζεται η πλήρης κίνηση του οπλισμού, (7) λανθασμένη τοποθέτηση του ελεγκτή, όπως σε ένα λεπτό τεμάχιο επιπέδου στήριξης στερεωμένο σε τοίχο, για παράδειγμα μια «ηχητική πλακέτα».

----------


## GeorgeZ

Δεν θα γίνει επισκευή.
Σήμερα αντικαταστάθηκαν όλα με νέα.
Έχω όμως μείνει με την απορία. Στον πάγκο κανένα δεν κάνει το πρόβλημα.

Η τάση ελέγχου είναι (ήταν) απλά δίκτυο 220V από διακόπτη οπότε δεν είναι από εκεί το θέμα.
Ίσως είναι παραμόρφωση του πυρήνα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έχω όμως μείνει με την απορία. Στον πάγκο κανένα δεν κάνει το πρόβλημα.


Αν είχε πρόβλημα τριβών/ευθυγράμμισης στους οδηγούς , άλλο είναι στον πάγκο και άλλο στον τοίχο. Το σπρώξιμο με κατσαβίδι αυτό μας λέει , διορθώνεις την ευθυγράμμιση.

----------


## vasilimertzani

αυτο που λεει ο Πετρος.Λιγη σκουρια επιπλεον ειναι αρκετα.Αν ηταν παραμορφωση του πυρηνα θα στο εκανε σε ολες τις θεσεις.

----------


## chipakos-original

Μέχρι τώρα πρέπει να έχω αντικαταστήσει πάνω από 500 τεμάχια AEG ή Telemecanique κυρίως μέσα σε μηχανήματα συγκόλλησης  . Η σκόνη ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ. Το πηνίο ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ. Η τάση ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ( αφού όταν είναι καινούρια δουλεύουν από τα 170 βόλτ περίπου). Ευθυγράμιση ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ αφού όταν είναι καινούριο δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να λειτουργήσει ακόμη και ανάποδα.Για εμένα δύο είναι οι περιπτώσεις επειδή όλα τα τεμάχια που με απασχόλησαν τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια ήταν βιδωμένα στην πλάτη του μηχανήματος και πολύ λίγα στο κάτω πάτωμα (παρ όλο που όλα τσίριζαν είτε στο πάτωμα είτε στην πλάτη) είναι το σημείο που ενώνεται μηχανικά ο πυρήνας του αεροδιακόπτη το επάνω μέρος που είναι οι επαφές με το κάτω μέρος που είναι σταθερό ή τα δύο ελατήρια που επαναφέρουν τις επαφές στη θέση τους.Πάντως μόνο η αντικατάσταση του τεμαχίου μπορεί να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα.Αφού με ξεσκόνισμα η με πλύσιμο δεν κατάφερα να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα τότε πάντα έκανα αντικατάσταση. Χρόνος ζωής μέσα σε Argon περίπου από 5 χρόνια μέχρι 8 χρόνια ανάλογα με τη χρήση.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εμένα αρκετά δούλεψαν αθόρυβα μετά από επισκευή.το κακό όμως είναι ότι πολύ σύντομα ξαναρχίζουν(ίσως όχι καν χρόνο .μιλάω για 24/7).

----------


## andreasp

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλά!
Χριστός Ανέστη!

Ενα ρελε ισχύος που αφορά τον φωτισμό πισίνας κάνει τον παρακάτω θόρυβο.
Ειναι επικινδύνο ? η απλά τίθεται θέμα μόνο στο αν μας ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfpApf4BK1g

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια πολλά!
> Χριστός Ανέστη!
> 
> Ενα ρελε ισχύος που αφορά τον φωτισμό πισίνας κάνει τον παρακάτω θόρυβο.
> Ειναι επικινδύνο ? η απλά τίθεται θέμα μόνο στο αν μας ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfpApf4BK1g


Κλασικός θόρυβος από πολυκαιρισμό. Αντικατάσταση για να μην σε ζαλίζει. Δεν υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος.

----------


## andreasp

> Κλασικός θόρυβος από πολυκαιρισμό. Αντικατάσταση για να μην σε ζαλίζει. Δεν υπάρχει άμεσος κίνδυνος.


ok! ευχαριστώ!
Είναι τσιπηδες εδω μεσα. Θελουν συναντησεις του ΟΗΕ για να πληρωσουν 30€

----------

mikemtb73 (20-04-20)

----------

